# 1yo Working Male Looking for Home



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

I have a friend who needs to place his young male into a "working" situation. My question is, who can he call to see if anyone can evaulate this dog to see if he may fit into a K9 Police role. He is in Connecticut. This dog is of West German bloodlines, is very protective of him - even with the rest of his family, has never bit anyone, but is definately not a cushy, family, sit on the couch with you type of dog, but someone who needs to work. He is just a year old. Any advice that I can pass onto him would be much appreciated!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

have him contact the ct state police or a bigger pd w/a k9 unit and offer the dog as a donation; they can have their head trainer eval the dog for suitability for law enforcement work


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

If he was closer, or I could get him evaluated, I may be interested. I have a class starting the 22nd of Sept and I still need a couple of dogs.

DFrost


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

DFrost...if my memory serves me correctly, you're on the job; maybe you could call Ct SP and speak to whomever is in charge of k9; i bet you could arrange an eval; this guy might just be what you're looking for

i just adopted from a WV shelter and others were very kind re handling and videoing the dog; i had a pretty good sense of him before he arrived and when i finally met him in person, i wasn't disappointed

just a thought

Ellen


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also you might want to contact Tina (who is on this board but I don't know how much she frequents it) at [email protected] She places ALOT of gsd's with the state police and such,,I'm sure she could evaluate him for you, she is in Tolland.

Diane


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks all for the input so far. I will e-mail Tina with this doggies info as well. Dfrost, if you come up with anyone in CT K9 dept, let me know. I just found out that my husbands cousin has something to do with the CT K9 training. Only problem is my husband hasn't seen his cousin since they were kids. Oh well, never too late for a long lost relative..


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

Here's a pic of Ranger.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wow, what a face. i just wanna kiss his lips!


----------

